# Ccw .45



## jbo9 (Oct 30, 2012)

What do you recommend for a concealed carry 45 auto? And more importantly, why? I know a great deal of it is personal preference. But why do you prefer what you like?


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Personally, I'm a 1911 fan. Yeah, its a big, heavy gun, but I'm a big, heavy guy! It's really about the "fit", and a 1911 just fits my hand perfectly and points like its an extension of my arm. The smaller Commander size is a bit easier to conceal and you can get both it and the full size in alloy frame versions to cut down on weight. The most important thing is to get a holster that fits correctly and carrying will be much easier.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when you say 45acp carry gun 2 things come to mind , a compact carry 1911 and a kahr cw45

so it comes down to are you a 1911 fan OR do you want a pull trigger go bang without any other controls 

many people successfully carry a commander or full size 1911 , but that's not what i think of when you say carry gun 

to me a carry gun is one you can carry all the time with little effort and minimal changes to clothing


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

If you budget can afford it a Kimber Pro series. It has a 4" barrell and is easier to conceal. 

My daughter carries one and likes it.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I carry my 1911 under my arm... Yes, it is a big heavy gun and you know it's there pretty much all the time.. You do sort of get used to it, but it does constantly remind you it's there.

I've always wanted an AMT 45... It's kind of like a derringer sized 1911... It does have a VERY heavy trigger pull at 20 lbs but I also feel that would help to keep you from accidentally discharging it in a hyper adrenalin rush moment if you have to pull it out..

Weight: 1.56 lbs (0.71 kg) 
Caliber: .45 ACP ( also in 9mm, .38 super, .40 S&W, .357 SIG, and .400 Cor-Bon ) 
Barrel: 2.5 inch (6.2 cm) 
Action: Double Action Only 
Range: 75 ft (22.9 m) 
Payload: 5 + 1 
Made in: USA 

(Picture from the web, not mine)


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

My ccw was a Glock 30. I also have a full-size 1911 that I've carried. How it fits it your hand and how well you can shoot it are very important. I'd also say the ability to draw from concealment. Some of those micro guns are hard to draw quickly. I will add that you dont have to be a big guy to conceal a big gun. A quality holster and holster placement make it possible to conceal a big gun even for a smaller person.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm a little guy (5'2") and I carry a 1911 clone, specifically a Llama compact IXB or is it the IXA? I don't remember since I bought it back in the 80's shortly after I got out of the military. I couldn't afford a real 1911 then and still can't now, but this clone has served me well and it is on my hip as I type this. It is 1 of 2 of my main carry pieces. I prefer the 1911 and the clones, simply because it is what I learned on/with when I started shooting semi's in the military. Recoil can be a bear if you don't know how to handle it and re-acquisition of the target can be delayed if you don't practice with the recoil..

But then my other carry piece is a Ruger p89 more capacity, less recoil.. Yet I still prefer my clone 1911

Added: I also wear a leather vest year round so I carry either on my hip, in the vest or under the arm, depending on my mood, temp and where I'm going etc..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is my .45 carry pistol. It is a Kimber Ultra RCP (Refined Carry Pistol) 7+1. It has a 3" barrel, is lightweight (25 oz), and is extremely well made and dependable. It has gone through the Kimber Custom shop to remove all the sharp edges and to reduce the length of the beavertail. I perfer a 1911 because it naturally points for me...like pointing with my index finger.


















The photo below is my wife's .45acp carry revolver. It's a S&W 325PD (personal defense) AirLite N-frame revolver. She likes it's lightweight (21.5 oz) and the uncomplicated reliability of a revolver. She also likes that it is loaded with moonclips. She can reload her revolver faster than I can reload my 1911.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i carry a kimbe tactical ultra II in shoulder holster. i shoulder cary because its easier to draw if in auto or sitting down for me. i wear it over tee shirt and in summer cover w/work shirt unbuttoned. i use mccormic 8 rd mags they protude from grip about like convential mag w/floor plate pad. i think i get more of a positive mag seat in mag changes


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm really liking the XDs
I've shot a couple of them and I can't find a bad thing to say about either


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

When I carry a .45, I carry my Les Baer âStingerâ which is a CCO, Officers grip with a Commander slide/barrel. Itâs slightly smaller and lighter than an all steel commander size 1911. I had it set upo to mirror my 5â Baer that I use for matches. 










Having said that, I really donât carry it much anymore. I used to be a big âSelf-defense startâs with .4â kind of guy, but not anymore. I donât want to start yet another caliber war, but after doing a bunch of research and taking some training, I just donât believe that caliber is that important as long as itâs about a 9mm or .38SPC loaded with decent performing ammo. So I focus on the platform, I can hit faster and more accurately with the 9mm, especially left handed. 

So, I now either carry a slim 9mm Walther PPS, or its bigger brother a PPQ in 9mm which is about the same size as my Stinger, lighter, and has over twice the capacity. 

Chuck


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I carry only .45 ACP mostly because I reload and like most my pistols a standard round. Makes investment in dies, and loading supplies easier on the pocketbook. I wouldn't carry anything less. I prefer to have that knockdown power if needed. Most my pistols are 1911's some are compacts, some are full size,some are double stacks, I like variety. I just tend to choose which one I carry based on what I am wearing that day.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I carry a Les Baer Thunder Ranch Special. 

I have been shooting and carrying the 1911 since February of 1976. I tried doing the Glock thing a few years ago, but as good as they are, I just couldn't put the 1911 away.

If the worst happens, I want my M1A or my 1911 handy. The M1A won't conceal, so that leaves the 1911. :nanner:

I do not recommend the 1911 for CCW unless the person so doing has a fair bit of experience with the platform. Not only dealing with the thumb safety, but just knowing how wet to run it, what ammo is reliable in it, etc. I just think there is a little more to carrying the 1911 than carrying a Glock, for instance.

As the OP asked for recommendations....I'd say you can go wrong with the Glock, unless you've shot enough others to know you prefer something else.

YMMV,


Tim


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

/\

*Can't* go wrong with the Glock.

Sorry about the typo!


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

I carry a Sig C3. Love it, shoots great, it's a 1911 with Sig quality.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Up until two weeks ago I carried a Glock model 27 subcompact in .40, is is a small gun but still hold 10+1. Now I have been carrying a FN Five Seven (5.7x28), it is a small round but has very high velocity the damage caused it equal to a .45. With the standard mag I get 20+1 and with the extended mag I get 30+1


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

BACOG said:


> If you budget can afford it a Kimber Pro series. It has a 4" barrell and is easier to conceal.
> 
> My daughter carries one and likes it.


Yup, the Kimber Company puts out some great guns. I had a Pro-Carry HD, .45 acp. Great little gun, Commander sized. Had a good old Friend who really begged me for it. I'll get another one of them one day. Pricey though.
I mostly carry a Ruger .38 LCR right now. It's light & handy


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Tanfoglio .45acp . bit smaller than the 1911, handles well. 9 rounds is a bummer, but if I need more than 2 or 3 its gonna get stupid anyways. My wife has a S&W 9mm that is very sweet to shoot and carries like a dream.


----------



## jbo9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions. It has helped me to understand what I have in mind. 

What about the CZ 97? Does anyone have experience or an opinion about it? The reason I ask is that I like the function of the DA/SA pistols, and it was one of the very few that had the frame mounted safety. I know about the challenges of the DA trigger pull and then single, but I can cope with that.

Most anything is going to be more concealable than a ruger bh, right?


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

If you get one of the sub-compacts make sure you can get an extended grip magazine to go with it. Makes recreational range time more comfortable (although you need to practice with what you carry) and gives you a couple extra rounds for night stand use. My dad just bought an XDS and I have shot it a few times, I like the passive safeties, no fiddling, just grab and shoot.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

ooh,I like this thread,lots of 1911 type guns on here,my fav,,I also like the Colt Commander,,Cabin Fever,,I really like you Kimber as well


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Another vote for the XDs, I love my 1911 and can carry a full size with my fram, but the xds just fits. It is not a range gun by any means as its light and snappy for a 45, but the stock sights are right on and it points and bangs like my 1911's


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Personally, if I had to pick a 45, it would be a Colt CCO. Light enough to carry all day comfortably, and the officer sized grip to aid in concealment along with the commander sized slide to aid in reliability. 1911's are just not my cup of tea, much anymore, though they were 20 years ago... I like them, but prefer other guns for carry, now.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I would not choose a 45 for daily carry...too big and heavy. I do love my Springfield 1911...but I won't carry it. My Glocks and my DB arms are my work pistols.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Up until two weeks ago I carried a Glock model 27 subcompact in .40, is is a small gun but still hold 10+1. Now I have been carrying a FN Five Seven (5.7x28), it is a small round but has very high velocity the damage caused it equal to a .45. With the standard mag I get 20+1 and with the extended mag I get 30+1


I want a Five Seven...


----------

